# Which Jacket do you like the best?



## SnowboardEve (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a pink goggles and turquoise blue snow pants, and I want to get a cute girly jacket that looks nice. I have black hair so lighter colors would most likely look nicer.

(Also as a side question, do guys care how girls look while snowboarding?)

1. ON SALE - Empyre Girl 2012 Open Air Black & Pink Plaid 10K Girls Snowboard Jacket at Zumiez : PDP

2.ON SALE - Empyre Girl Leila 2011 Whtie Plaid Snowboard Jacket at Zumiez : PDP

3.ON SALE - Empyre Girl 2012 Open Air White Striped 10K Girls Snowboard Jacket at Zumiez : PDP

4. Don't have a picture, but a purple jacket with a fur hood. I really like the jacket but I'm not sure if it'd look good with turquoise.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I like # 1 & #2 the best. 1 has some pink & blue in it, which will probably go well with goggles & pants. 2 will go with anything, and won't be super flashy. I like a girl who can put herself together, on the mountain & off, but it doesn't matter to me if the gear doesn't all match...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I like them in the order you posted.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will agree with Handscreate, #1 would seem to go together with what you already have and #2 would be a goes with anything. And if you can pull off matching it's great and if not so what as long as you're having fun


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as looks, #1 is the best, followed by 3 and 2, IMO. I don't know why but I tend not to like mostly-white jackets. It will also show dirt much easier.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

#1 is the best #3 is second best...2 is boring


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

i1 then 3. 2 is too dull


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like #1 the best.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

#1. #2 is cool too because it will match anything you buy in the future too. #3 would be too much blue with the pants youve got. 

I dont see too many hot girls on the mountain, so I dont really pay attention to what they wear. I see a lot of lumberjack looking manly chicks though.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

My advice is to stay away from No 2. It looks good imho but it will get dirty way too easy...  I made that mistake with my jacket. I love the looks (I'm not a fan of many different colors on my gear and love to keep it simple, though that approach is probably boring to some :cheeky4: ) but it's hard to keep it clean, no matter how hard I try


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I like #1 the best.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

one is the worst. I'd need to know your personality for the other two, but i'll stick with number 2 then number 3.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SnowboardEve said:


> (Also as a side question, do guys care how girls look while snowboarding?)


Eve, 
Guys young and old, that really ride/ski don't care what a girl wears when riding...what they want is a girl that can keep up, rip and even beat them down the hill. That said girl can wear anything she likes and she will get shit regardless whatever she wears; but she will be admired, respected and allowed to hang cause she can rip. And as long as you can rip and you are not a gnargoyle with a personality disorder you will likely have all kinds of guys notice you. So the best fashion advice...spend your money on lessons, time on the hill and learn to go for it...its not what you wear, its how you shred it. 

Evidence is my 17 yr old daughter who skis and rides, rips/shreds...and wears all matter of crazy shit...tall money tees that hang to her knees; men's large baggy pants with camo suspenders...lime green, camos, bright blue and neon pink pants (she's 5'3" and 125#); with neon orange hoodies with the arms cut off, infinity scarve that covers her entire torso, to capes with a batman cage wrestling hood....the guys will put up with all kinds of her shenanigans and outfits. Because she can keep up, hikes back country, will hit 25 foot drops, 65 ft jumps, does backflips, is working on 7's. I'm actually surprised that folks put up with her shit but she always has rides to the hill, places to stay and folks wanting her to go along on the various adventures.

edit...forgot to add...get stuff that is functional, that will keep you warm, dry, breathable for the conditons; cause if your are miserable cause stuff is not working you are not going to ride or enjoy being on the hill.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^ your daughter rips well enough to wear crazy ish. I tried to be as low key as possible when i started riding. Not soooo much anymore b/c i can handle my own. Clothes are part of how you perceive yourself and how others will. So yes I care how you look, but if you look like hell but can ride, i'm down with you.

This comes from someone who wants to dress like a bum, but has money(the problems of the privileged)


----------

